
Researchers crack Covid-19 genome signature - creyes
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-covid-genome-signature.html
======
creyes
> The machine-learning method achieves 100 percent accurate classification of
> the COVID-19 sequences and more importantly, discovers the most relevant
> relationships among more than 5,000 viral genomes again within minutes.

I only have a basic understanding of ML but isn't 100% accuracy this early on
(limited dataset) an indicator of overfitting?

